# trouver un livre pour apprendre XCode



## Constel06 (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Étant un habitué d'Apple Script, vu que je l'utilise pour faire des mini apps, je voudrai passer à (beaucoup?) plus gros en tentant l'aventure XCode 4.1 et donc Cocoa, Obj C, etc ...

je voudrai m'acheter un livre assez complet me permettant de progresser dans l'apprentissage du logiciel ainsi que dans l'apprentissage du langage de programmation utilisé par celui-ci, en vue de faire des applications plus évoluées.
ayant tout juste 15ans, je ne suis pas super expérimenté en anglais, même si je m'estime plutôt bon (je parle couramment l'anglais avec des Anglais) mais j'ai peur que la trop grande présence de vocabulaire technique ne me rebute trop (en anglais). D'autant plus qu'en parcourant des forums, j'ai cru comprendre que certaines adaptations Anglais -> Français de livre d'apprentissage de XCode étaient parfaitement traduites.

j'ai donc un penchant pour les livres en français, et j'en ai remarqué quelques-uns à travers le net, dont celui-ci: http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-...=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311247737&sr=1-4

mais j'ai bien peur que ce livre ait été écrit pour une ancienne version de XCode, de sa part sa date de publication originale mais aussi celle de la traduction.

je sollicite donc votre précieuse aide pour trouver un livre en Français et me permettant d'apprendre a utiliser XCode et programmer avec ce dernier.

merci beaucoup, Constel.
ps: je pense que c'est la bonne catégorie vu que dans Programmation il n'y a pas de section Apprentissage ou Obj C.


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

C'est un très bon livre adapté pour XCode 3.
Bon XCode4 est assez différent, et il semble qu'il planche à une update de son livre pour coller avec XCode4. Quand ca sortira, par contre ca...


----------



## POUNAS (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour l'objective c 2.0, je te conseille

"Objective - C 2.0" de Robert Clair aux éditions PEARSON (il est en français), bonne référence

Pour XCode 4 :
"XCode 4" de Richard Wentk (en anglais) très complet

je te conseille de bosser au max sur l'approche objet indispensable.

ne pas oublier une bonne analyse avant tout !


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour l'Obj-C, si tu n 'es pas trop manchot, la doc en ligne d'Apple suffit amplement.
Pour Cooca, A. Hillgass.


----------



## Constel06 (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je vais aller voir ça, puis prendre beaucoup de courage et tenter de m'y mettre sérieusement.


----------

